# Emba?



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm new to the forum I posted to the introduction board but can't see my post &#55357;&#56897;

Never mind my hubby, 2 children and I are hoping to buy a holiday home in Cyprus (but also to rent) this year. We have lots on the wish but not the biggest budget. However if you have any advice, hints or tips - all will be gratefully appreciated.

Can anyone tell me what Emba is like?

We are hoping to have a short reccy visit in Feb but honest thoughts would be welcome.

In the meantime if anyone knows of any up & coming 2 bed flats near Paphos please let me know.

Look forward to joining in

Alison


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Emba is a nice suburb of Paphos I find - close to a large supermarket, and you also have Stage One Theatre in Emba too which puts on musicals or pantos a few times a year. There is a large restaurant and a few small cafes as well as a few "corner shop" type stores.

There is a large church in Emba however and the church bells go off at 6 or 7am every Sunday morning - quite loud - so if you're a light sleeper and like to sleep in in the mornings, it might take some getting used too!


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I live in Emba, it's a lovely suburb of Paphos , just enough out of town


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Emba is conveniently located for Paphos town and unlike Peyia and Tala is still more traditional with fewer Brits so feels more like the real Cyprus.
However it is still not far from the more touristy places like Coral Bay so for rental opportunities is not a bad area.


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone your comments are much appreciated. There are a few apartments we like the look of to buy as a holiday home one of which is in Emba. I like the idea of being close to town but on the outskirts as long as there amenities in the immediate area. Our plan would be to rent out during the holiday season so we need something that has an all round appeal.

Thanks for the advice Johnoddy re: dogs etc. We are popping over 3-6th Feb to get a feel for the areas so if anyone is around and fancies a coffee & insider chat we'd be very glad to meet you. 

In an ideal world we would like:
- 2 bed with air con 
- furnished
- balcony/roof terrace
- shared pool
- title deeds
- walking distance to amenities & beach
- family friendly

Our budget is low 50-60,000 euros so I know we are pushing but really hope something right comes up. Fingers crossed miracles happen eh! Would be looking to purchase end of summer.

Many thanks

Alison


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ali_G999 said:


> Thank you everyone your comments are much appreciated. There are a few apartments we like the look of to buy as a holiday home one of which is in Emba. I like the idea of being close to town but on the outskirts as long as there amenities in the immediate area. Our plan would be to rent out during the holiday season so we need something that has an all round appeal.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Johnoddy re: dogs etc. We are popping over 3-6th Feb to get a feel for the areas so if anyone is around and fancies a coffee & insider chat we'd be very glad to meet you.
> 
> ...


You may find an older property at that price that needs refurbishing. It will certainly be very difficult to find anything nice but you may be lucky if someone is very desperate to sell.

Veronica


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Its a shame you weren't looking 3-4 months ago as your Sterling would be equated to a LOT more euros than it does right now. The pound/euro rate right now is £1.00 = 1.30 whereas in November it got as good as £1.00 = 1.43

£50,000 at 1.43 would have been 71500 euros where as right now its 65000 - quite a bit difference and with your low budget, it certainly would have worked in your favor.

Oh well, live and learn as they say.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Alison

I too live in Emba (well, technically Petridia - part of Emba) and we're really happy here. 
A couple of things come to mind:
1) as Veronica said, it's more Cypriot than, say, Universal or Pegeia, so beware barking dogs!
2) Emba is not served well by the bus, so bear in mind a car will probably be necessary 
3) Emba itself does not have many bars or restaurants (compared to other neighbourhoods around) but you are very close to Chloraka, Kissonerga and Tala which do, and of course a 5-10 minute drive to the harbour area 

Hope this helps 

Ian


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Ian

That's really helpful. I was a bit unsure for holiday letting purposes & the lack of buses etc is very useful information for me to know, in that respect. Similarly were not a big fan of barking dogs but the 55000E was the big draw.

So perhaps Emba might not be for us. Will look more at Chloraka & Kissonerga as we have been sent some derails for property there.

Thanks for replying &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

I appreciate any thoughts Veronica as I know this is your area of professional expertise. We have been sent some property details within our price range which is approx. £40-45k sterling. I know this isn't ideal but we are hoping to sell a house we have, to release the equity in the summer & hope to make the most if the 50% transfer fees before the end of this year.

Whilst I know our wish list a big ask - fingers crossed something will come along. Hence my posting here. The more eyes/ears that can keep us in mind the bigger the chance eh!

Thanks 
Alison


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

If only Zachary

Unfortunately the money is tied up in a house we are selling this summer added to a little bit of savings.

Who knows we might see GBP come back against The Euro.

Can only hope. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ali_G999 said:


> - walking distance to amenities & *beach*


That knocked out Emba straight away.

Pete


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> That knocked out Emba straight away.
> 
> Pete


I know Pete it's difficult to know from the UK & just looking at maps. We will still have a look when we are over as we know that we may well have to compromise.

Any thoughts on alternatives?

Alison


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ali_G999 said:


> I know Pete it's difficult to know from the UK & just looking at maps. We will still have a look when we are over as we know that we may well have to compromise.
> 
> Any thoughts on alternatives?
> 
> Alison


I _will _offer a few thoughts:

Firstly my wife is a redhead and copes perfectly well by being careful and using the appropriate protective creams.

Secondly I believe that the place where you live is a purely personal choice. There is no right or wrong or best choice. For us not being walking distance from a beach is not a problem as all the beaches on this side of the island are available to us in a relatively short drive. We chose to live half-way up the island as we did not prefer to be in heavily populated areas, nor did we wish to be in an ex-pats enclave. However we can and do travel easily and quickly to whichever friend, shop, restaurant, beach, forest, picnic site we wish because the island is small.

Thirdly be cautious of enthusiastic advice. I have heard so many times the story of someone finding the ideal place, their peace of heaven, the perfect spot, only to hear of them moving 6 months later when either some unknown rears it's ugly head or the rose-tinted spectacles come off.

Finally I can suggest no better than to come out and travel round the various towns and villages and see for yourself. We surveyed the entire island when we were investigating, visiting various homes for sale to discover the different locations, types of dwelling and local facilities. This way you can not only learn what you like but what you don't like.

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Pete

We are coming out in Feb to do exactly that &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have found that we will be given a list of requirements by clients before they come over for viewings and once they get here and we show them exactly what they have asked for their wants change completely. What you think you want is not always actually what you really want. 
So Petes' advice is absolutely spot on. Look around, look at different types of properties, look in the villages between Paphos and Polis. The inland villages have a charm that is lacking on the coast.
Once you have looked around you will have much better idea of your true requirements.

Also if you are selling your home in the UK I would recommend not to make and decisions on this visit. Wait until your UK home is sold then come over with the money in the bank ready to buy. Rent for couple of months (or more) while you look for the perfect place.

Veronica


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Veronica

Your advice definitely rings true however as a holiday home we will have to consider what will work best for rental needs too. Definitely have an open mind.

The house we are selling isn't our family home although I completely agree about the importance of making a considered decision.

Thanks for all the advice

Alison


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

*Kannaviou*



PeteandSylv said:


> I _will _offer a few thoughts:
> 
> Firstly my wife is a redhead and copes perfectly well by being careful and using the appropriate protective creams.
> 
> ...


Pete, can you give us more details about Kannaviou? We heading out of a rental in Tala and looking for what you've described. Thanks.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cefalu said:


> Pete, can you give us more details about Kannaviou? We heading out of a rental in Tala and looking for what you've described. Thanks.


I've sent you a PM.

Pete


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello everyone

We fly out in Wednesday for a few days of viewings. Any thoughts on:

- Kissonerga
- Armou
- Prodromi
- Chloraka
- Kings of Tombs

Hoping to get a good feel for the areas & what potentially we could get in/around our budget. Any expats thoughts more than welcome & more than happy to buy a coffee or alcoholic beverage if anyone is around in the evenings and willing to give us the local view.

Feeling very excited ☺


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend buying in Armou as the land is unstable, especially lower Armou. The land is clay and many properties in Armou are in danger of sliding down the hillside. The same goes for Marathounda which is over the road from Armou.

I will recommend that you stick to areas like Kissonerga, Chloraka, Tombs of the kings etc for a holiday home. These areas are close to the facilities etc that you and any visitors would want for a holiday.

Prodromi is a bit far out for holidays.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Ali,
Sent you a PM


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

john if you have information please share it on the forum. It may help other users. 
We do not encourage too much use of pm'ing as useful information is best shared with everyone rather in private.
That's the point of forums such as this.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Veronica,
The reason for the PM was that it contained my contact details in regards to a person I know who is trying to sell an apartment in the Kings Mall area. Having been previously admonished for giving out my details I decided to play it safe......was I wrong?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

johnoddy said:


> Veronica,
> The reason for the PM was that it contained my contact details in regards to a person I know who is trying to sell an apartment in the Kings Mall area. Having been previously admonished for giving out my details I decided to play it safe......was I wrong?


As long as you appreciate this isnt an advertising or "touting for business" forum and that posters should use tried and trusted agents rather than word of mouth. 

Jo


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for all your help everyone

Will let you know how our trio goes


----------

